# Remington in Trouble



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They should have moved when they had a chance a couple few years ago.....New proposed gun laws in NY will not make things any better.



> Remington files for bankruptcy amid declining gun sales.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/02/13/trump-slump-remington-files-for-bankruptcy-amid-declining-gun-sales/?utm_term=.8ed70d75583f



> Will Remington Leave New York If Gun Bills Pass?


Will Remington Leave New York If Gun Bills Pass? | Extrano's Alley


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Complacency and bad management......


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The last Remington I purchased was a piece of crap. I quickly traded it. I won’t be buying another Remington.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> The last Remington I purchased was a piece of crap. I quickly traded it. I won't be buying another Remington.


Too bad as nothing beats an 870.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything TFG/Cerberus buys.... dies.
They ruined Remington, They ruined Marlin, they ruined Bushmaster.... the list goes on.
I'm actually surprised that Remington hung in there as long as they did.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remington and the Freedom Group just expanded to much trying to corner the market. Time to sell off the unproductive weight. People have enough bolt action rifles.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Remington and the Freedom Group just expanded to much trying to corner the market. Time to sell off the unproductive weight. People have enough bolt action rifles.


I am thinking that you are correct. How many firearms related manufacturers ramped up production anticipating a Clinton presidency only to get Trump and a populace feeling more secure with gun rights, thus less urgency to buy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder how much they lost in the failed R-51

Remington should stick to what they are good at. Precision rifles and good shotguns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My three Remington's were made when the company's quality was not an issue.
I certainly would not buy any of their current options, especially after they not only ruined Marlin, but drove H&R1871 into the ground as well.

Now, if I could find one of their 22LR rifles from the 1950's to buy I would be a happy camper.

For the record, my 1943 Remington built US Rifle Caliber 30 Model 1903A3 is quality workmanship.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Complacency and bad management......


The SAD 1911 program ???


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They make crappy guns anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I wonder how much they lost in the failed R-51
> 
> Remington should stick to what they are good at. Precision rifles and good shotguns.


 All the hype on the R-51 had me interested, it was a good idea done all wrong. Glad I passed on it . Have enough 870's to last two life times . Even if Remington goes away someone will still make them. My old Rem700 30.06 son has it will still do it's job if Remington fails. It is not a bad thing if companies with Failed products, failed management go away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What used to not make the lamestream media, is now making it due to the far lefty Dems push to run on gun control in the mid terms. A losing proposition even recognized by the dems internal polling. Remington declares bankruptcy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Too bad as nothing beats an 870.


I had an 870, it was one heck of a gun, and I hate to see Remington go under. But, I bought that gun in 1981, and things seem to have changed a lot.


----------

